# Hacktivisten knacken Datenbank von Sony Pictures



## Newsfeed (3 Juni 2011)

Erneut sind Hacker in Server von Sony eingedrungen. Sie wollen Zugriff auf über eine Million Kundendaten gehabt haben und veröffentlichten als Beweis zehntausende Datensätze – einschließlich der Passwörter im Klartext.

Weiterlesen...


----------

